# Ubuntu 11.4 eclipse 3.7 StatET R



## airtime (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche das Plugin in eclipse für R zu laufen zu bekommen. Und zwar hat alles bis her geklappt, aber sobald ich die Run Configurations in eclipse einstelle kommt eine Fehlermeldung das das Paket rj nicht gefunden wird obwohl es installiert ist. Irgendwie muss ich eclipse wohl beibringen wo es das Paket findet.
Meine Frage ist wie? hab schon environment variablen probiert, aber ich mache wohl was falsch.

Gruß Air


----------

